# New Loft Floor Plans



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

what do u guys think? any suggestions?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ceee0237 said:


> what do u guys think? any suggestions?


Your traps seem to all go into the hallways. Wouldn't you want them directly to the pens that the flyers are in?

Also, why is the pen for w/cocks (white cocks?) twice the size of the pen for w/hens?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

lol its widow cocks not white and its biger because hens don't need too much space


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I always liked the idea of one large loft that holds breeders, young, yearlings, widowhood birds and a feed and supply room. The hallway allows you to go to every section without exiting loft. The birds enter thru sputnik into hallway and then into their section. I would think you will be using pocket doors to seperate each hallway and section from the next. By keeping the pocket doors open between young bird sections it would be one large section until babies are older and need to be seperated into two sections. I like your idea of having feed room between widowhood cocks and hens. They need not to see each other until you want them to, like just before a race. I thought your other lofts were very well designed, I can imagine what this new loft would be like if you incorporate your other designs into it. Great plan for an all in one loft. Good luck to you and yours.-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wheres the aviarys for the other sections.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I like it! My latest venture is a great deal like it. The things I've found are....trapping into the hall in my case works pretty well as I only have one trap that comes in from an aviary so I can keep them shut out all together and still use the hall. The other thing is I have both sliding doors and swinging doors which span the hall and act as dividers. The deck in front will be perfect


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the single trap into the hallway as well. I think it would be handy to keep late birds separate from the rest of the race team before they can be checked out. Also it would be great for keeping predators away from the birds even if they get in the trap. The deck is nice too, depending on which direction you face it, it could be shaded most of the day.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought you may like a model of the plan. It is almost to scale.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Ceee0237- just curious when you seperate your breeders and yearlings where would your hens go? I'm quessing into the young hens section. Nick..


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW Wayne thats realy nice model i like it and THANK YOU for making it but i need to change the plan beacause im scared it might b too tight for birds to land on sputniks and they will b using roof as landing area. Theres only 5' open space if im gonna do 12" roof overhang. Soo heres new plan 
























ill like to build it 30' long but my yard is only 62' wide and city codes allow to build pigeon coop/aviary/runway 20' from property line  soo after final inspecion ill build 4x10 aviary for breeders to the wall where two windows r. Im not planning to keep too many birds maybe 8 pairs widowers 4 pairs yearlings/natural about 40 young birds and 10 pairs breeders. Greek boy ill put them to w/hens section and yearling cocks to breeders soo i can use this section to motivate few young cocks in nestbox.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for sharing such a great plan. Everything I offer is untested. You are giving a lot of help to a lot of people. I'll work on the new plan and post soon. Thanks again.
Wayne


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

wayne what program did you use to make that scale?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Sketch up free from google.
The part that is not to scale is the thickness of the walls. I used 1.5" by mistake.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks, it should come in handy for my next loft


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the new plan without windows or front elevation.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Wayne Johnson- a beautiful job you did for ceee0237. I'm sure he will be very happy with it. Very impressive. Nick..


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Nick. I really like the design.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

You can also expand the end sections to into the hallway if you want then the birds would have the hallway added and the door would be right infront of you when you walk down the hallway? Just an idea.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

finally i start building this loft today, hope it'll b finish till march


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks great.... You deserve a great loft after all you've been through. Good luck..


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

ceee0237- with the skills and great designs you incorporated in your other lofts I'm sure your new on will turn out great. I especially like your box perches, nestboxes, widowhood boxes, and your ventilation. I really like the effort you put into building your lofts. Good luck in constructing your new loft.- Nick..


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you started new loft yet???? Please reply with pictures... Thanks


----------

